# Corrado VR6 Gauge Needles Don't Work. Help!



## VW_car_gawd (Jun 6, 2010)

Let me start off by saying, if anyone can help me solve this problem I will be forever in their debt. A few years ago I did a swap in my 1990 Corrado. The swap in question would be a 1993 Passat GLX VR6 manual conversion into my Corrado. I did the swap myself and everything was pretty simple and complete. I used the engine, tranny, complete engine harness, relay panel, and gauges from the B3. So for the most part the wiring was plug and play with the exception of a few wires that energized the coils. That's the way I remember it at least. So now for the problem, none of my needles have worked since the swap. I have no speedo, tach, fuel, or temp. the backlights work, the flashers and the highbeam also do. So my question is, what could I have done wrong to cause this issue? I feel that it must be something common to all the gauges, because they all are dead. So maybe a power or ground, or a signal driver. I'm lost! All suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

There is a power connector that you have to re-pin to swap from the mechanical to digital gauges. Unfortunately I can't remember which one it is, and the two threads that had the details are gone forever in to the Vortex 2.0 black hole :banghead:

Do you have a Bentley manual? If you compare the cluster wiring for the 90 and the 92 you will see which wire it is I think. At a guess its something like E6 to E8, but don't take that as gospel


----------



## VW_car_gawd (Jun 6, 2010)

*Thank but it may be a different problem.*

I do own the Bentley, but I think I changed the cluster, cluster harness, and relay panel when I did the swap. So how could it be wrong if it should be right? Maybe my cluster or harness are wrong, I bought them online as used units. I just wish I new what to test for on the harness, to see if I were getting the correct signals in the first place. I'm very handy with my multimeter, so if I new what the signal's should read and where to find them then I should be able to figure out this little problem.


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

i have the exact same issue exept mine is a mk2 1.8t swap using mk4 cluster..entire cluster is dead.....if i find somehting il let you know!!!


----------



## VW_car_gawd (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanx!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Yea, even my cluster swap thread has not been converted yet :banghead: 

As Mikki stated, you have no power to your cluster. 

I think it is E2 to D8 that needs to be jumped. 

Even though my Cluster swap thread is in the vortex oblivion, here is a pin out which may be helpful. 










HTH, 
Shawn


----------



## VW_car_gawd (Jun 6, 2010)

*Let me confirm this.*

So the info you just sent me would be needed if I had 1990 Corrado wiring and wanted to change the pinout to accept the VR6 cluster? So if all my stuff is VR6 from the Passat, then all I need to do is jump those two wires that you mentioned and all will start working again? I just want to be clear on this before I go into the wiring again.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes, correct. You should just need the jumper, however, you may (or may not) need to address Turn signals/indicators and a flashing coolant light. Let's get it powered first, then worry about those minor things.


----------



## VW_car_gawd (Jun 6, 2010)

*I have checked out all the wiring!*

Ok so here is my problem, I can't understand why I would need to jump those wires if the parts are all stock and compatable. Can you elaborate.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

E2 and D8 both are black wires with little black connectors that run to a jumper block on the cars in stock form. Many times when things are swapped around, that jumper block is not present or left out. 

I am not sure if a 90 with mechanical speedo/coil driven tach even has that wire in the accessory power harness.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> E2 and D8 both are black wires with little black connectors that run to a jumper block on the cars in stock form. Many times when things are swapped around, that jumper block is not present or left out.
> 
> I am not sure if a 90 with mechanical speedo/coil driven tach even has that wire in the accessory power harness.



Correct and also correct that 90 and 91' too iirc did not have the TV4, TV5, TVxx junction boxes clipped to the top of the fuse panel like the later Corrados/Mk3s/etc.


----------

